# bonnes fêtes de fin d'année



## saddamtohmto

Bonjour tout le monde,

En français (en Suisse romande en tout cas), on dit: "bonnes fêtes de fin d'année" au lieu de dire "joyeux Noël et bonne année" lorsqu'on ne veut pas être trop familier avec quelqu'un, p.ex. dans une lettre plus ou moins formelle.

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il l'équivalent en anglais?

Merci

Thomas

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## FAC13

"Happy Christmas" and "Happy New Year" are used both formally and informally - you can say them to your mother, children, colleagues, wife, lover, boss - even to strangers in the street if you are so inclined.

Is that what you wanted to know?

P.S. The Queen too, if you happen to meet her.


----------



## saddamtohmto

Not really,
I wanted something more concise to say both "merry Christmas" and "happy new year", if possible in a unique phrase.
Do you see what I mean?

Thanks for help.

Thomas


----------



## FAC13

Ah I see. Well, you can write "Season's Greetings" (you don't normally say it) - and again you can put that in both a formal or informal letter / card.


----------



## saddamtohmto

Merci bien FAC13 et, comme c'est de circonstance, bonnes fêtes!


----------



## RocketGirl

You could also write:

Happy holidays. (you can also say this)

Best wishes to you and yours this holiday season. (this sounds really formal to me, and I would only write it, not say it...)


----------



## badgrammar

Happy Holidays, quite simply!  Season's greetings also works, but it is more something you would write than say aloud...


----------



## FAC13

Not Happy Holidays in BE though.


----------



## badgrammar

Really?  I didn't know that...  Interesting.


----------



## DCPaco

Happy Holidays, Season's Greetings, "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year,"


----------



## english for sure

Hello, 
I wonder if it is possible to say in English "Bonnes Fêtes".
I do not want to say "Happy Christmas" nor "Happy New Year".
I would to say as "Best wishes for Christmas and a Happy New Year."
but in shorter...

Is there an idiomatic phrase for it?
Thanks


----------



## SteveD

"Season's Greetings"


----------



## english for sure

Even if it is prior to Christmas holidays?
For example (I am in this situation today), can I say "Season's Greetings" to my colleagues who are leaving the office for holidays?


----------



## jann

"Season's Greetings" is fine, but we often say "Happy Holidays!" 

You could certainly say either of these things now (ie., on Dec 19th) to a person whom you do not expect to see again before the holidays.


----------



## SteveD

jann said:


> "Season's Greetings" is fine, but we often say "Happy Holidays!"
> 
> You could certainly say either of these things now (ie., on Dec 19th) to a person whom you do not expect to see again before the holidays.


 

"Happy Holidays!" is more AE than BE.


----------



## Albus Dumbledore

Dirait-on (oralement) "Happy Holidays !" avant les fêtes de Noël et du Jour de l'An, même si l'on ne va pas en vacances ?


----------



## jann

Albus Dumbledore said:


> Dirait-on (oralement) "Happy Holidays !" avant les fêtes de Noël et du Jour de l'An, même si l'on ne va pas en vacances ?


Oui !  Dans les magasins, au téléphone, avec toutes sortes de personnes qu'on ne va jamais revoir.  En revanche, on ne le dira à un collègue qu'en partant du bureau à la fin du dernier jour de travail avant les fêtes.


----------



## Jack-the-hat

In UK usage I don't think that I have ever heard anyone use "Seasons greetings" in many of contexts that are mentioned here, such as when collegues are leaving the office, etc. It is an introductory sort of a comment, after all.

"Compliments of the Season" exists as well, but is a little formal in tone.


----------



## SteveRusso

Happy Holidays? ou le classique "Season's Greetings" 
Ce sont des expressions qui évitent la dimension chrétienne des fêtes de fin d'année.


----------



## Existential Bricks

'Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year' is too formal in spoken English for most people. It is more usual to concentrate on the closest holiday and say either 'Merry Christmas' or 'Happy New Year'. There is no idiomatic saying in British English to cover both holidays. I have never heard an English person say 'Happy Holidays' unless they are mimicking an American.


----------



## wildan1

Well, _Happy Holidays!_ is indeed very common nowadays in many large urban areas of the US because so many people living there are not Christian and don't personally observe or celebrate Christmas. (note that _"vacances"_ in AE are called _vacation_, not _holiday_, which means_ fête_ for us).

I have never heard anyone say _"Season's Greetings"_ in the US--that is purely a term one sees printed on greeting cards or gift tags. 

And for those of us who do offer Christmas greetings--our AE Christmas wishes are always _"Merry"_ rather than the BE _"Happy"._

Merry Christmas!

Bonnes fêtes à toutes et à tous !

wildan1


----------



## orlando09

As a BE speaker I would never say season's greetings (it's more for greetings cards) and my late father is pretty much the only person I've heard saying 'compliments of the season'. And happy holidays would be deemed quite PC or American. So it's still 'happy' or 'merry' Christmas, unless it's New Year's Day or shortly afterwards, in which case 'happy New Year'. But living in France for 12 years or so I've noticed how everyone says bonnes fêtes here now. I was wondering how long ago it became popular? I wonder if it is partly due to laïcité ?


----------



## Avignonaddict

orlando09 said:


> As a BE speaker I would never say season's greetings (it's more for greetings cards) and my late father is pretty much the only person I've heard saying 'compliments of the season'. And happy holidays would be deemed quite PC or American. So it's still 'happy' or 'merry' Christmas, unless it's New Year's Day or shortly afterwards, in which case 'happy New Year'. But living in France for 12 years or so I've noticed how everyone says bonnes fêtes here now. I was wondering how long ago it became popular? I wonder if it is partly due to laïcité ?


I can't answer your question, but here, on the other side of the Rhône, I have repeatedly heard Belles Fêtes. Don't know why, just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Alsako

orlando09 said:


> I wonder if it is partly due to laïcité ?


Well, that's it. If you're not sure that the people you're talking to actually celebrate Christmas, it's safer to remain neutral and say Bonnes Fêtes.


----------



## yuechu

Is "Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année" commonly said in France as well?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Michelvar

Yes, it's used a lot. Especially, but not only, when you don't want to say "Joyeux Noël" for some reason.


----------



## yuechu

OK! Thanks, Michelvar! (et Joyeuses Fêtes de fin d'année !)


----------



## DearPrudence

Well, I personally find it convenient when you're going on holiday and won't see your colleagues (for example) until the following year. So it includes Christmas _and _New Year's Eve/Day (and everything that can happen in between).


----------



## broglet

Allow me to take this opportunity to wish you all a joyous Christmas, happy Hannukah, cool Yule, super Saturnalia and, above all, joyeuses fêtes


----------



## Locape

Thanks broglet! Joyeuses fêtes à toi aussi ! As we say in France, bonne année et bonne santé ! 😀


----------

